# [REQ] Stock DX 4.5.602 AOSP Theme



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm looking for an AOSP Theme for Droid X 4.5.602. The main things I want are the lockscreen sliders, notification bar & icons, menu's blacked out and app icons. I also like the dark swype keyboard Natemz used in his .596 theme. Just figured I'd ask. Thanks

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?307-THEME-AOSP-GB-theme-for-Stock-DX-.596

edit: also the AOSP 'thinking' spinners


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I second this, will . I would also like to see more .602 roms, particularlyAOSP themes


----------

